# SSB4LF's Fangames/WIP Showcase



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 22, 2015)

**Note to any mods/admins**I'm certain this'd be the right place to post a thread like this, but if it isn't, you wouldn't mind moving it to its proper location would you? Thanks.

Hello everyone, I would like to show/share some things (games) I've worked on over the years. First off really quick I don't believe I've ever properly introduced myself on this message board, so I'll do that right quick in this little section of my post:

_*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Allow me to introduce myself...properly~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*_
I'm more commonly known as smbmaster99; I go by ssb4lucariofan on sites where I may post/share nsfw content to prevent my more common sfw stuff from getting mixed into my nsfw stuff (username is also a reflection of my favorite character and main in Smash Bros 4 x3). As for what I enjoy doing, I  like playing on the computer, making computer games, writing occasionally, and playing video games - I'll play just  about any game out there, minus sports games like FIFA, NBA, etc... I  hate those with a passion xP Super Mario is my favorite game series/franchise  of all time, Zelda comes second, and the rest, in no particular order, Kirby, Smash Bros, Resident Evil, Gears of War, Devil May  Cry, The Elder Scrolls, and I've recently gotten back into Pokemon  (Lucario and Braixen are the best and they're both cute >w<). Personality wise, you won't believe me but I'm really reserved and shy irl. It's easy to talk/joke around behind a computer screen xP I like to consider myself the optimistic and easy-going type of person; I don't get angry a lot and I'm pretty patient (but we all have buttons, I'll say that x3)

I used to be a Brony, but due to a number of different reasons, I've "dropped" that title. Regarding  me and this site/forum, I was introduced to "furrydom" several years ago (I won't lie: I was  drawn in by, and am here mostly for the erotic art/fics, which I honestly came across by accident while searching for Lucario back sometime when SSBB was still relatively new xP) and lurked on the main site for the years  following, before I decided to actually do something only a mere 3  months ago =P I then decided to sign up here on the forums cuz why not.

As I said above, I'm a fangame developer and aspire to be a computer engineer or (preferably)  professional game developer some day. I program games in Game Maker Studio, a  game-creation program. I first touched it some 7 odd years ago when it  was at version 7 and have used each version (minus GM 8.1) since. I've made  mostly Mario Fangames in my time, plus a few examples/tuts and the  occasional joke game. I'll post all the full games (minus one joke game because it makes me cringe even though I'm pleased with the outcome xP) I've made thus far  here in a bit.

_*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~End of "talk about ME ME ME" section~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*_

Right, so now! I'll be posting screenshots and videos of stuff I have been, or am  working on in this thread (all links are SFW so no worries). To  start off, I'll post my first ever game (WARNING: VERY POOR QUALITY AND  INSANELY HARD)

*Super Difficult Mario Bros (2008 )*
http://mfgg.net/index.php?act=resdb&param=02&c=2&id=16608
_SCREENSHOTS_
http://i.imgur.com/5VPqlEk.png
http://i.imgur.com/zLx6jUf.png
http://i.imgur.com/aNhEyv0.png

*My 2015 Summary:* Oh what a shocker! Peach's been kidnapped! Only this time Bowser _apparently_ decided to open a portal of the Mushroom World's equivalent of Oblivion and now everything is so hard it's funny ! You will die. A LOT. This was my first game. Don't play this game.
__________________________________________________  _____________________
*(*Joke Game*) SUPPAH MIARO BORS (2013)*
http://www.fusiongameworks.net/smf/index.php/topic,1338.0.html
_SCREENSHOT_
http://i.imgur.com/dqewuJQ.png

*My 2015 Summary:* Oh dear, this is quite a predicament! Koopa has stolen Mario and Luigi's coins! Guide Mario or Luigi through a dangerous level full of coins and tiny bad guys and kill Koopa! (I'm actually very pleased with this piece of garbage =P This was made for Mario Fangames Galaxy's April Fool's Day 2013 shenanigans)
__________________________________________________  _____________________

*Super Mario Bros: Odyssey (Ch.1) (2014)*
http://mfgg.net/index.php?act=resdb&param=02&c=2&id=29699
_SCREENSHOTS + Loading Screen (lots of screenies; most are not imbedded due to their size and number)_






http://i.imgur.com/gDALcyr.png
http://i.imgur.com/4PzI3EF.png

(Big images)
http://i.imgur.com/aHotxCl.png
http://i.imgur.com/xmJceHp.png
http://i.imgur.com/FS5mFrt.png

*My 2015 Summary:* My greatest work to date and I'm so proud of it >w< . This is a re-telling of the original Super Mario Bros, but with a few new plot elements and all-new and updated graphics, music, levels, worlds, and more. Play as either Mario or Luigi and defeat the Evil Koopa Tribe, beginning Mario and Luigi's never-ending quest for peace in the Mushroom World. Here's a trailer I made to celebrate it's completion:
_*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i8RY3n9ssE*_

Initially envisioned as the first of a series of chapters, I chose to drop the chapter system realizing the ambitiousness of the project (and when all but one level designer failed to deliver à² _à²  ). Odyssey is not cancelled however! It is merely on hiatus. For the curious, I have a healthy amount of early in-development screenshots from when I was working on Chapter 2, as well as the opening cutscene:

_*Opening Cutscene from Chapter 2 before being scrapped:
*_
_*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-OI-EURA-0*_






I had TONS of different Shyguys and Snifits coded. Since they're my favorite Mario enemies I decided to show total bias when designing them =P Each color of Shyguy and Snifit had it's own quirk that set it apart form the other Shyguys/Snifits. Some would hop over pits and or walls, some would pluck veggies, some would hop in place after wandering around, etc. Snifits were particularly fun. Each different color fired either different projectiles or fired them in bursts

http://i.imgur.com/tPNwpVi.png
http://i.imgur.com/XHGqP6f.png
http://i.imgur.com/kY9MwRt.png
http://i.imgur.com/9914g0N.png
http://i.imgur.com/1ybKP4r.png
http://i.imgur.com/h4Ka58G.png
http://i.imgur.com/jb9kBSP.png
http://i.imgur.com/UNKBhsP.png
http://i.imgur.com/notGJ2D.png
http://i.imgur.com/aes4xBO.png
http://i.imgur.com/v4sQrFV.png
http://i.imgur.com/1G1VeiH.png
http://i.imgur.com/5t80IUz.png
http://i.imgur.com/BimOuui.png
http://i.imgur.com/yDY6670.png ("concept sprites" for General Guy, who was planned to be a major antagonist in chapter 2)

Now onto games that are on hiatus, or are WIP! First off, here's some spritework/designs of some original characters for an original game I wanna make one day:




(base dragon sprite by "NO Body"; permission was given for me to create an OC out of his dragon)

I once long ago began work on a game simply titled "Flame the Dragon" which was a zelda-fangame at heart. However I canned it after realizing I was rushing it and I was unsatisfied. I've since been rebuilding and rewriting the story little bit by tiny bit and now it's a lot more original. The game's title will be changed and it'll be much more fun I believe. I won't go into detail in this post because I wanna do that for my next game I'll talk about, but if anyone has questions feel free to ask away in the replies c:

And finally, my current work in progress - a Pokemon fangame starring a Riolu/Lucario! It's an RPG and is quite unlike most Pokemon games/fangames in that it's not a Mystery Dungeon-inspired game and you don't play as a human trainer. The story itself (the outline of which is fully written out from beginning to end, and sits at well over 30,000 words) is also rather dark.

The story focuses on a Riolu named Riky (later evolves into Lucario), who's very close friend and Master, Vanessa, was brutally murdered by a group of mysterious humans for unknown reasons. He along with his friend Fiona the Fennekin (later evolves into Braixen), both set out on a perilous quest to find the killers and avenge the death of Vanessa. The story gets a good deal deeper then that, but I'll spare you the spoilers for now x3 Have some screenshots/artwork!

This is the Alto Region, where the game takes place: (images not imbedded cuz they're HUGE)
http://i.imgur.com/It9g2tW.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tXtCosP.png <--- This one has location names

I made the Braixen sprites, including the Braixen and Greninja mugshots. As I'm not the best at pixeling things (or drawing for that matter), I'm SUPER satisfied with these ^^



















These are Riky, Fiona, and Sparx's mugshots:





I'm still trying to decide if Vergil, Kris, and Veran (a Greninja, Zoroark, and Gardevoir) will have "personal effects" and if they will what they should be.

This is the dialogue engine the game will use _*(Long GIF)*_
http://i.imgur.com/EJnd0YI.gif

Before I got my hands on it, it was a very standard type of message box in that it merely displayed a single, simple message before disappearing. As you can see, it now displays names, the speaking character's mugshot, multiple messages, has a Q&A feature, and sometimes answering one question or another can have "permanent" effects on certain gameplay aspects :O

And I drew my Lucario and Braixen fan characters (two of the game's protagonists, Riky and Fiona) and added character bios for them in GIMP because why not. I'm not a good drawer but I'm satisfied with them c: the text and special effects were done in Game Maker. The images are kinda big so I'm not imbedding these
http://i.imgur.com/xPA1EA8.png
http://i.imgur.com/GXUgbsc.png

And finally, here's a video showing just about everything I've got working in the game so far. Some small things were excluded from the video and the recording itself is kinda outdated, so pretty much any bug you see has been fixed.
[video=youtube;zVqMkBH5VI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVqMkBH5VI0[/video]

I've got a little bit more but I'll post that later. This is already a massive wall of text, pictures, and videos so... =P


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 22, 2015)

Well if your ever in need of some original music, ask!
I'm an aspiring screen composers and it would make me non the happier if i did some work for experience.
Besides your a Nintendo guy, i am quite inspired by koji kondo's work so if you need something, I'm willing to do it free.

Also, as a game designer I'm curious, where are you getting the graphics for your latest project?
It appears to me that it looks like you ripped out the sprites from the mystery dungeon series.

Also i was not aware that you could create a RPG of this style on game maker, i honestly would of thought RPG maker would of been an better and easier choice.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh that sounds rad. Whenever I work on my next Mario project and I struggle finding _just_ the right track I just might page you x3 I'm getting the graphics from several places, including but not limited to DeviantArt and the Spriter's Resource (from several games, most of them RPGs or Zelda). I've done a fair amount of editing to the PMD overworld sprites so that they'll resemble Black and White DS's graphic style more. Some of the graphics were either traced from official artwork and colored or made completely from scratch. The mugshots of Braixen and Greninja were traced from official artwork, and Braixen's overworld sprites were made from scratch.

And yus, you can do almost anything in Game Maker - it's a very powerful and flexible tool if you know how to work it x3 RPGM _might've_ been easier, but since I have no idea how to use it, it also may not've been x3 I struggle to build bigger things from scratch but if I can find a template or "engine" I can go to town. In this case, the engine was originally a Zelda engine. I pretty much destroyed and rebuilt it into what it is now =P Almost nothing is identical to the base engine.

I've got some more stuff to show c: a couple more features of the pause menu were recently completed:
[video=youtube;-sCduFmHmJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sCduFmHmJU[/video]

Since this recording I've also coded the world map selection of the menu, and the save/quit game options. Currently in the process of giving Riky's (Lucario) overworld sprites his scarf.

Here's a few other things if y'all're interested.

A little teaser for my next Mario game, when I begin working on it again x3




Since GMStudio supports shaders, someone went and designed one that  allows palette-swapping. This means fewer resources (such as sprites)  and I plan to implement a "classic" and "modern" sprite set for Mario  and Luigi. The ones on the right are the "classic" palettes, the ones on  the left are "modern" palettes. With this shader, I don't need Fire/Ice  Mario/Luigi sprites; I only need normal Mario and Luigi sprites, thus  reducing the sprite count by at least 100 ^^

I also made these:




I made a Shyguy out of the SMB2 Bonus Room Snifit for kicks. The  mugshots below are for character-swapping in my next Mario game. Wario, Waluigi, Toad,  AND Peach will be playable. Wario and Waluigi's mugshots were made from  their CSP's from Mario Party 4 (similarly to how I made Greninja and Braixen for my current project). Peach's and Toad's were... I actually  don't remember what I based them off of xP

The icons on the bottom are image links that I use that link to my pages on DeviantArt (purely sfw and contains mostly stuff about my projects), MFGG, MFGG's Forums, my page on the MFGG Wiki, my Youtube (used to make youtube poops; channel also featuers gameplay, and games I make), tumblr (anything from internet oddities to my stuff; mostly sfw. I have an alternate nsfw page but no icon for it =P), and Fusion Gameworks (I used to contribute to Mushroom Kingdom Fusion and Super Mario Fusion Revival; It's kinda quiet there now). I also made one for my FA Page but... the sites on which I use these icons probably wouldn't want me linking to a page full of nsfw stuff so I never use it 

This is a video showcasing more edits I made to another engine which is Mario-based. You can read a full list of changes in it's description
_*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfteMqUG63k*_

At the time of recording, I didn't know having VSync on while recording caused a severe performance drop. If youtube will allow, you can try switching the video's speed to 1.5 to get a better feel for it.

after recording that, I shot this .gif






That's all I got for now.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 23, 2015)

Well i have to say, I'm impressed, the members of FAF forums always talk about doing a big game project but never bother to achieve anything. I'm pretty impressed that you actually bothered to make something decent.

Honestly, I'd like to make a game soon, my plan is to make a legend of Zelda/harvest moon crossover (like runefactory) 
I have a good idea on how to make it so i will make sure to go to you if i need any help in the future.
Also please don't be discouraged about asking for a score, i have to wait until September before college starts for me so i need something to do.

Also quick question about my project, while I'm still in the planning stage, how am i going to make the crop mechanic work? (Any rough idea?)


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 24, 2015)

Playing and making games is a passion of mine x3 I try to put as much effort and polish as possible into a project when I work on it. Even Super Difficult Mario Bros, my first fangame, which is admittedly awful, I put as much effort into as I could (at the time) with my hardcore-novice-level coding skills.

Depending on what tool you use will determine how much I can offer advice/help x3 If you use GM my advice would be more useful than if you used, say, RPGM =P

Unfortunately I'm not familiar with Harvest Moon. What is this crop mechanic like?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 24, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Playing and making games is a passion of mine x3 I try to put as much effort and polish as possible into a project when I work on it. Even Super Difficult Mario Bros, my first fangame, which is admittedly awful, I put as much effort into as I could (at the time) with my hardcore-novice-level coding skills.
> 
> Depending on what tool you use will determine how much I can offer advice/help x3 If you use GM my advice would be more useful than if you used, say, RPGM =P
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not familiar with Harvest Moon. What is this crop mechanic like?



Never mind now, i think i know how to go about it, though it does feel very tedious to script and event....not to mention I'm going to need so equipment mechanic but i think i can work around that with the RPG maker's inbuilt menus, don't worry about if now.
Though honestly, finding resources i think are kinda the hardest, especially since I'm doing something so specific like a Zelda/HM crossover, so finding Zelda graphics wouldn't be hard but then I'd need to create sprites that were not in a Zelda game, then I'd need to animate link to work with tools and also try to combine combat and exploration...
Then i need to create weather system and season system, which means more fricking graphics then have a marriage system which might not be too hard. Except for creating an AI for that character once married since they probably won't live in their original house......so much work involved with making games.

I think i can understand why a lot of people give up now even with kickstarter funding
But still fun.


----------

